# Statute of Limitations



## How2BelieveAndMoveOn (Sep 10, 2010)

My wife and I have been trying to work on rebuilding our marriage over the last 6 months since d-day of her affairs. And yesterday for the first time, I started to research the possibility of divorce...the process, grounds, custody, etc. I am growing a bit frustrated by the fact that it just seems that the love/spark is gone and I don't see a glimmer at this point. So, while I'm not giving up on us or giving up on trying to work thru things and find that spark, I thought I should at least get up to speed on the possibility of divorce.

After some brief research I know that I could file based on grounds of adultery by her...what I'm wondering is whether or not there is a statute of limitations on being able to file based on adultery? By staying and trying to work things out for let's say another 6 months (which would put us a year out), am I forfeiting my rights to file based on these grounds?


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

How2BelieveAndMoveOn said:


> My wife and I have been trying to work on rebuilding our marriage over the last 6 months since d-day of her affairs. And yesterday for the first time, I started to research the possibility of divorce...the process, grounds, custody, etc. I am growing a bit frustrated by the fact that it just seems that the love/spark is gone and I don't see a glimmer at this point. So, while I'm not giving up on us or giving up on trying to work thru things and find that spark, I thought I should at least get up to speed on the possibility of divorce.
> 
> After some brief research I know that I could file based on grounds of adultery by her...what I'm wondering is whether or not there is a statute of limitations on being able to file based on adultery? By staying and trying to work things out for let's say another 6 months (which would put us a year out), am I forfeiting my rights to file based on these grounds?


I would talk to a lawyer for legal answers. It is very state specific. 

I am not a lawyer, but reading boards, in many instances if you resume relations with your wife, even possibly sleeping in the same bed, you forfeit being able to file on ground of adultery. Again, check with a professional.


----------

